# Easton Acquires Delta MacKenzie Sports Products



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Salt Lake City, UT - Easton announced the acquisition of Delta Sports Products. "We are very excited to work directly with the Delta McKenzie brand and bring them into the Easton family of products," states Shane Michelli, President of Easton Technical Products. "As an industry leader in high performance outdoor gear, it is crucial that Easton continues to acquire brands that are of value within our industry. Delta and McKenzie are brands that mimic our vision and will be refreshed with our ability to bring innovative designs utilizing superior materials and technologies,"

AT News


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

I wish them success. Easton has done a great job with their arrows and Hoyt. I hope to see the target lines return to their former glory.


----------



## andywhite (Nov 15, 2015)

Are they making any changes to the material?


----------

